# Logisystems or new controller



## evBEDNER (Sep 14, 2014)

I hope not. I had 3 of their controllers so far and all failed in less than a year.

Their website is www.logisystemscontrollers.com but the sites seems to be down last time I checked. I called the phone number about a year ago and it was disconnected, so they may very well be gone for good.


----------

